# No, my dog doesn't want to make babies with yours!



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

I know that this has been discussed before, but I just have to vent. Two times this week I've been asked by different people if I want to breed my girl to their males. Once she was with me, and today she was not. A few days ago I was walking Minnie around the neighborhood, and a guy who was getting into his truck asked me if I wanted to breed her to his male (she's only 4 months only, btw), which earned him a resounding NO. Today I was talking to a lady as we waited in line at a restaurant for lunch, we came upon the topic of our dogs. As soon as she found out that I had a female, she was like "oh, we have to talk more, I have an male (GSD) and he's not fixed yet!". I told her that Minnie is going to be fixed, and won't be having any litters, and she was like, "oh, that's too bad". She hadn't even seen Minnie, let alone learned anything about her health, lines, temperament! Why, oh why do people assume that I want to contribute to the pet overpopulation problem by breeding my girl with some unknown stud? NO WAY! I am NOT my dog's pimp! It's like someone telling you that your oldest daughter should be married to their oldest son for the heck of it. Back off, BYBs!!! My girl is not available!!!







What is with people? Who automatically thinks of breeding their dog when they see another? 

Grrr....ok, sorry, glad to get that out.


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

Too bad we can't keep these people from breeding too.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

Excellent vent. People just don't have manners these days. Sometimes I put his green vest on him with the words "don't touch, in training" on it so people will just leave him alone. And also they kind of ignore me too because they think I'm in the middle of a session with him 

I am one that would like to breed Angeles for K-9 police dogs, but I will be working through my breeder who knows his line well and who can help guide me through the process. I would never dream of asking a stranger off the street that question! how rude! You are so right - they know nothing about your babe. Obviously backyard breeders who care nothing about the health of the dogs....only care about a quick buck.

I made an agreement with my breeder to go through her for the breeding, otherwise Angeles would have to be neutered (i.e. I would not get his final papers once he passed his hip and elbow exams). That policy protects the breeder and the line they are working to create. I had no problem agreeing to this.

Thanks for venting


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Weber1bToo bad we can't keep these people from breeding too.


ROFL!!!!!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: No, my dog doesn't want to make babies with yo*

unfortunately, but obviously to a lesser degree, people _do_ do this with their kids... as much as i've been asked to breed my dogs - i've also been told "you're single? oh you should marry my son [nephew, grandson, neighbor]"
immediately i start thinking about the said sons health, training, personality, genetics, relationship history, temperament, and titles









but in all honesty - start telling them "sure, fax over your studs pedigree, ofa scores, etc, and i'll see what i can do about reversing her spay"


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: No, my dog doesn't want to make babies with yo*



> Originally Posted By: Camerafodder
> 
> but in all honesty - start telling them "sure, fax over your studs pedigree, ofa scores, etc, and i'll see what i can do about reversing her spay"


I love it - what a great way to catch them off guard! 

LOL


----------



## crazyboutdogs (Aug 26, 2007)

*Re: No, my dog doesn't want to make babies with yo*

i'll go one better....

i had my ex-groomer (notice i note EX) call me and tell me that a customer of her's saw my golden summer and wanted to breed his male to her. guess what??? she's been spayed for a few years now!!! omg!!!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: No, my dog doesn't want to make babies with yo*

I've had many people ask if I wanted to breed my dogs to theres, mostly Cody for some reason.







I look at them like they're crazy, telling them no. Heck both my dogs are not "whole", explain to me how this is going to work???


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: No, my dog doesn't want to make babies with yo*

Folks see me walking Kayos (female) and Havoc (male) and ask if I am going to breed them soon cause they would love a pup. 

Both dogs are altered and I would NEVER breed a dysplastic dog (Kayos has a prosthetic hip). Even if I were I would not be selling to them as they don't even know why or what they are asking for.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

A lot of people would ask me if I was going to breed my Golden. Well, first of all she was spayed when I found her. Second, she was a stray so I knew NOTHING about her genetics or background. Third, she had spinal problems.









I also was walking Bianca and my foster LC GSD (who was under a year old) once and some guy actually STOPPED HIS CAR to lean out the window and ask if they were going to have puppies soon!








Well, at least they were a male and a female...but both fixed.


----------



## Wolfie (Jan 20, 2006)

Sitting at the dog park, I am guaranteed to be asked at least once if I'm planning to breed Yukon. Heck no! He's my best friend, not a breeding machine.


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: No, my dog doesn't want to make babies with yo*



> Originally Posted By: Camerafodderunfortunately, but obviously to a lesser degree, people _do_ do this with their kids... as much as i've been asked to breed my dogs - i've also been told "you're single? oh you should marry my son [nephew, grandson, neighbor]"
> immediately i start thinking about the said sons health, training, personality, genetics, relationship history, temperament, and titles
> 
> 
> ...


rotflmao! I know, right?! These people are driving me nuts. It's one thing to complement a dog, it's a whole other thing when they want to use it to make a buck. I'm glad that I'm not the only one who has encountered these idiots, but really I'm sad that people have NO CLUE about the importance of a good breeding program and the number of dogs who are already in shelters because of byb and their unfixed dogs. 

On a side note, my cousin was going to pick up a "lab" puppy from a breeder a few weeks ago, but when she got there to pick one out (yes, this was not a good breeder, but the pups were cheap so she was going to take one) she noticed that they looked...odd. When she asked the lady about it, she was like "Oh, I bred the dam to a boxer! Aren't the pups cute?" My cousin couldn't believe that she had bred her lab to a boxer ON PURPOSE. She didn't take a pup; wasn't prepared for the boxer bit. Anyway, there are a lot of dumb people out there ready to make a buck. I'm scared.


----------



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: No, my dog doesn't want to make babies with yo*

I had a very large GSD puppy come into the vet where I work. It was a weird color, not sure if it was a light sable or a kind of black and tan, so out of curiosity I had to ask where it came from, thinking surely they would tell me pet shop. Well, no, she came from a "breeder" who bred his very large white gsd to his other large gsd. In conversation I told her that I had a pup that was about the same age, and that he was a bit smaller, etc. Immediately she said that we would have to mate the dogs!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

*Re: No, my dog doesn't want to make babies with yo*

Lol I can't tell you how many people have asked me if I breed Rocky and Cash. Ummm, they're both BOYS!!


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: No, my dog doesn't want to make babies with yo*

People are so dumb, it's scary!


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: No, my dog doesn't want to make babies with yo*

The very worst was people asking me if da Vinci was Cochise's father! Cochise was an adult black & white, blue eyed Siberian Husky (& over sized as well!). Da Vinci was a red Irish Wolfhound & only 7 mos old when I was first asked! 

Even weirder were the 2 people that wondered if Cochise was Simba's dad! Simba was an adult grey Toy Poodle. He was a shelter dog & coulda been poster pup for the adage 'purebred doesn't guarantee well bred'. Despite being a faulty example of the breed he was clearly NOT a Husky or Husky cross.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: No, my dog doesn't want to make babies with yo*

While at the doggie event this weekend I had a guy make a bee-line for Anna...he started asking all kinds of questions. Then he went on and on about how he tried to breed for a bicolor, he went 12 litters before he got one....he would have brought his male up to the doggie event, but he was afraid it'd attack people. I was like, yeah, well she just got fixed, so no pups for her.

He was like What? Man! She would have been great with my male.

Mmm hmm...bet so!


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: No, my dog doesn't want to make babies with yo*

Yeah, I had someone who wanted to breed Cochise sight unseen! Even IF I wanted to breed Cochise, & IF he was intact, my answer to that particular person would have been you'll have to boil me before a dog of mine comes within sniffing distance of your bitches...His Sibe bitch might have been terrific (I never saw her) but his breeding practices were nothing I'd associate myself with.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: No, my dog doesn't want to make babies with yo*

I had a guy in my old neighborhood ask me if I wanted to breed Tobey (neutered) to their female GSD (5 mths old at the time) because she was "ready." 

For a fleeting moment, I felt like charging a large stud fee for my [long time neutered] GSD to "breed" his female. I mean if he couldn't see the lack of "equipment" on Tobey, then why not use that to my $$$ advantage?










(Notice, I said "fleeting moment.")


----------

